# لماذا هذا الرعب؟



## سامح امام (30 مارس 2006)

لماذا تحذفون موضوعاتي ؟
هل تخجلون من كلام كتابكم ؟
 سفر حزقيال 9: 6 وَاضْرِبُوا لاَ تُشْفِقْ أَعْيُنُكُمْ وَلاَ تَعْفُوا. اَلشَّيْخَ وَالشَّابَّ وَالْعَذْرَاءَ وَالطِّفْلَ وَالنِّسَاءَ. اقْتُلُوا لِلْهَلاَكِ. 


سفر إرمياء 48/10 ............... ((ملعون من يمنع سيفه عن الدم ))

سفر إشعيا [ 13 : 16 ] يقول الرب : (( وتحطم أطفالهم أمام عيونهم وتنهب بيوتهم وتفضح نساؤهم )) 

 سفر هوشع [ 13 : 16 ] يقول الرب : (( تجازى السامرة لأنها تمردت على إلهها . بالسيف يسقطون . تحطم أطفالهم ، والحوامل تشق )) 


:36_1_47:


----------



## NEW_MAN (31 مارس 2006)

*quote=سامح امام]لماذا تحذفون موضوعاتي ؟هل تخجلون من كلام كتابكم ؟*
*سفر حزقيال 9: 6 وَاضْرِبُوا لاَ تُشْفِقْ أَعْيُنُكُمْ وَلاَ تَعْفُوا. اَلشَّيْخَ وَالشَّابَّ وَالْعَذْرَاءَ وَالطِّفْلَ وَالنِّسَاءَ. اقْتُلُوا لِلْهَلاَكِ. *

*[/quote]*

*الاخ الفاضل سامح امام *

*لا نخجل من كتابنا المقدس مصدر ايماننا القويم والسليم *
*ولكن يبدو يا اخي انهم خدعوك على المنتديات الاسلامية *
*فانت تنقل ما كتبوه بدون ان تفهم ما انت تتكلم عنه *
*ولذلك فارجو ان تفهم قبل ان تنقل قص ولصق ...*

*النص الذي اوردته من سفر حزقيال الاول ، ليس امرا بالقتل ولا ضرب الاطفال بعدم شفقة كما تحاول ان تصور الموضوع ...*

*ان ما كتبته كان جزءا من رؤية رآها حزقيال وشهد فيها حادثة غريبة ...*

*الرؤيا تبدا في الاصحاح الثامن *

*وكان في السنة السادسة في الشهر السادس في الخامس من الشهر وانا جالس في بيتي ومشايخ يهوذا جالسون امامي ان يد السيد الرب وقعت عليّ هناك.*
*2 فنظرت واذا شبه كمنظر نار من منظر حقويه الى تحت نار ومن حقويه الى فوق كمنظر لمعان كشبه النحاس اللامع.*
*3 ومد شبه يد وأخذني بناصية راسي ورفعني روح بين الارض والسماء واتى بي في رؤى الله الى اورشليم الى مدخل الباب الداخلي المتجه نحو الشمال حيث مجلس تمثال الغيرة المهيج الغيرة*
*4 واذا مجد اله اسرائيل هناك مثل الرؤيا التي رأيتها في البقعة*
*( حزقيال 8 : 1 -4) *

*ثم تتدرج احداث الرؤيا ، حتى يرى فيها ستة رجال وصوت الله يقول لهم الفقرة التي كتبتها ...*

*اذا الاحداث كلها رؤيا معناها وتفسيرها جاء في الفقرة نفسها ...*

*ارجو الرجوع لقراءة الاصحاحين كاملين ( الثامن والتاسع )*

*ان اسلوب الاقتباس المجتزء لن يخدم ابدا اي انسان يبحث عن الحقيقة ...*

*فهل تقبل ان نقول مثلا ان القرآن يشهد ان محمد مجنون ، ثم استشهد لك بآيات مقطوعة من مكانها على طريقة ( يا ايها الذين آمنوا لا تقربوا الصلاة ..... ) واتوقف ...*

*مارأيك اذا قلت لك :*

*( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِي نُزِّلَ عَلَيْهِ الذِّكْرُ إِنَّكَ لَمَجْنُونٌ) (الحجر:6) *
*(قَالَ إِنَّ رَسُولَكُمُ الَّذِي أُرْسِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ لَمَجْنُونٌ) (الشعراء:27) *
*(كَذَلِكَ مَا أَتَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ مِنْ رَسُولٍ إِلَّا قَالُوا سَاحِرٌ أَوْ مَجْنُونٌ) (الذريات:52) *


*هل تعجبك هذه الطريقة في القص واللصق ؟؟؟؟*

*الان لا داعي لاستكمال الرد على باقي مداخلتك ...*
*فكلها مكتوبة بنفس الطريقة ....*

*هل تحب ان تضع نفسك في هذه الصورة الساذجة *
*بالقص واللصق بغير فهم ولا تدبر ؟؟؟*
*، ام تريد ان تسأل اسألة من قراءاتك الشخصية  ؟؟؟*


*خاصة وان هذه ليست المرة الاولى التي تضع فيها قص ولصق *
*من مواقع اسلامية ( قامت عن عمد بكتابة النص من الكتاب المقدس  بطريقة خاطئة ) *
*كما هو واضح في هذا الموضوع *

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4702*

*بعنوان : هل يجوز تقديم قربان للشيطان ...*

*هناك انت نقلت من مواقع اسلامية ، متعمدة ان تكتب النص بطريقة خاطئة *
*وانت لم تلتفت لهذا لانك لم تقرأ الكتاب المقدس نفسه *


*ربنا معاك*


----------



## سامح امام (31 مارس 2006)

لماذا توقفت عن الشرح يا عزيزي الافضل ؟ اين تفسير باقي النصوص؟

اما بالنسبه لموضوع هل يجوز تقديم القربان للشيطان فالنص منقول بالحرف من موقع كنيسه سانت تكلا .


----------



## NEW_MAN (31 مارس 2006)

سامح امام قال:
			
		

> لماذا توقفت عن الشرح يا عزيزي الافضل ؟ اين تفسير باقي النصوص؟


 
*الاخ الفاضل سامح ...*

*انا لست ما كينة تفريخ تفاسير حسب الطلب والضغط على الزر ...*

*في انتظار ردك على النقطة الاولى ...*

*هل ما كتبته هو امر الهي بالقتل ؟؟؟؟*

*ام هو رؤيا رآها النبي حزقيال وشاهد فيها ستة اشخاص وصوتا آتيا لهم من السماء بهذا الحكم اذا لم يتب الشعب ؟؟؟؟*

*في انتظار ردك على النقطة الاولى ، ثم ننتقل الى النقطة الثانية وما بعدها ...*

*مع تحياتي *


----------



## NEW_MAN (31 مارس 2006)

سامح امام قال:
			
		

> لماذا توقفت عن الشرح يا عزيزي الافضل ؟ اين تفسير باقي النصوص؟


 
*الاخ الفاضل سامح ...*

*انا لست ما كينة تفريخ تفاسير حسب الطلب والضغط على الزر ...*

*في انتظار ردك على النقطة الاولى ...*

*هل ما كتبته هو امر الهي بالقتل ؟؟؟؟*

*ام هو رؤيا رآها النبي حزقيال وشاهد فيها ستة اشخاص وصوتا آتيا لهم من السماء بهذا الحكم اذا لم يتب الشعب ؟؟؟؟*

*اذا الكلمات التي قرأتها ليست للشعب اليهودي لينفذها على الشعوب المحيطة كما تريد ان توهمنا *
*( هذا الامر يحدث في الاسلام بآيات قرآنية قام الشعب بتحقيقها بالفعل ) ....*

*الشواهد التي كتبتها هي مجتزئة من الكتاب المقدس من سياق رؤيا رآها النبي حزقيال *
*وهي توضح حكم الله على الشعب اليهودي اذا استمر في الخطية والعصيان وعبادة غير الله الواحد *

*والا ،، فارجو ان تدلنا اين تم تحقيق هذا الامر في الكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟؟*

*في انتظار ردك على النقطة الاولى ، ثم ننتقل الى النقطة الثانية وما بعدها ...*

*مع تحياتي *


----------



## My Rock (31 مارس 2006)

سامح امام قال:
			
		

> لماذا تحذفون موضوعاتي ؟


 

اذا طرحت مشاركتك في المكان الصحيح و بالطريقة المقبولة لن يحذف اي موضوع, و بقاء موضوعك هنا اكبر دليل على عدم صدقية كلامك 




> هل تخجلون من كلام كتابكم ؟




لو كنا نخجل مثلك و مثل شيوخك لكنى اخفينا رؤسنا كالنعام كما تفعلون, لكن نستقبل و نرحب بكل المحاورات البناءة, فلا داعي لكلام الهبل هذا!





> سفر حزقيال 9: 6 وَاضْرِبُوا لاَ تُشْفِقْ أَعْيُنُكُمْ وَلاَ تَعْفُوا. اَلشَّيْخَ وَالشَّابَّ وَالْعَذْرَاءَ وَالطِّفْلَ وَالنِّسَاءَ. اقْتُلُوا لِلْهَلاَكِ.


 
هذا دليل اخر, على عدم صدقيتك في الحوار و البحث عن الحقيقة, اذ النص هذا اجيب عليه اكثر من ارع مرات في اربع مواضيع مختلفة و للموضوع دعني اجيبك بنفس الرد و اترك لك الرابط لتنظر!

*حزقيال الاصحاح التاسع

1 وصرخ في سمعي بصوت عال قائلا.قرّب وكلاء المدينة كل واحد وعدّته المهلكة بيده. 
2 واذا بستة رجال مقبلين من طريق الباب الاعلى الذي هو من جهة الشمال وكل واحد عدّته الساحقة بيده.وفي وسطهم رجل لابس الكتان وعلى جانبه دواة كاتب.فدخلوا ووقفوا جانب مذبح النحاس. *
*3 ومجد اله اسرائيل صعد عن الكروب الذي كان عليه الى عتبة البيت.فدعا الرجل اللابس الكتان الذي دواة الكاتب على جانبه *
*4 وقال له الرب.اعبر في وسط المدينة في وسط اورشليم وسم سمة على جباه الرجال الذين يئنون ويتنهدون على كل الرجاسات المصنوعة في وسطها.*
*5 وقال لاولئك في سمعي اعبروا في المدينة وراءه واضربوا.لا تشفق اعينكم ولا تعفوا. 
6 الشيخ والشاب والعذراء والطفل والنساء اقتلوا للهلاك.ولا تقربوا من انسان عليه السمة وابتدئوا من مقدسي.فابتدأوا بالرجال الشيوخ الذين امام البيت. 7 وقال لهم نجسوا البيت واملأوا الدور قتلى.اخرجوا.فخرجوا وقتلوا في المدينة 8 وكان بينما هم يقتلون وأبقيت انا اني خررت على وجهي وصرخت وقلت آه يا سيد الرب.هل انت مهلك بقية اسرائيل كلها بصب رجزك على اورشليم 
9 فقال لي ان اثم بيت اسرائيل ويهوذا عظيم جدا جدا وقد امتلأت الارض دماء وامتلأت المدينة جنفا.لانهم يقولون الرب قد ترك الارض والرب لا يرى. 10 وانا ايضا عيني لا تشفق ولا اعفو.اجلب طريقهم على رؤوسهم. 
11 واذا بالرجل اللابس الكتان الذي الدواة على جانبه رد جوابا قائلا قد فعلت كما امرتني 



*رأى ا لنبى سابقًا شر أورشليم وا لآن يرى الهلاك المعد ​. هنا نرى دور الملائكة فى تنفيذ الدينونة . فالنبى رأى ستة ملائكة بيدهم ألاتهم المهلكة ورأى الرب يغادر مكانه إلى عتبة البيت . ورأى شخص أُمر أو أُرسلَ ليضع سمة على جباه الأتقياء لتحفظهم من الضربات . فضربات الله محسوبة وهى ليست عشوائية ، وليست على الكل .​

 
الضربات كانت على الشيوخ أو ً لا أى الكهنة ​بحسب قوله *إبتدئوا من مقدسى (ثارن مع رسالة بطرس الاولى الاصحاح 4 العدد 17 و 18)*​فمن يعرف أكثر يطالب بأكثر . والأمر هنا أن تكون الضربات بلا شفقة . ولكن الذين كان لهم السمة لا يمسوا . وهذا ما تم مع أرمياء النبى مث ً لا ، فلقد أكرمه ملك بابل جدًا . وملك بابل كما عرفنا هو العدة المهلكة ولكنها ليست موجهة لخاصة الله من الشعب . والضربات بدأت بالكهنة فهم المسئولين عن إفساد الشعب . وبدأت بالهيكل الذى دنسوه ، فهذه الضربات إذن هى للتطهير . وهنا وقف النبى فى موقف ال شفيع لقلبه الحانى على شعبه . ومن رحمة الله أنه يقبل مناقشة عبيده له . ولكن الأرض كانت قد إمتلأت *جنفًا *= أى إنحراف وفساد وخطية ، ولم يعد هناك من يستحق الرحمة ، فهناك شروط لقبول الشفاعة (كشفاعة النبى هنا ) ، ولكن هذه الشروط لم تكن متوفرة فى هذا الشعب الفاسد .​*
*
*هل عرفت الان من الذي امر بالتطهير و من الذي نفذه و كيف حدث؟*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2663







> سفر إرمياء 48/10 ............... ((ملعون من يمنع سيفه عن الدم ))


 
ارمياء؟؟؟ مين ارمياء داه؟ اوعى تقصد انه ارميا و نقلته خطأ من المواقع الاسلامية؟

المهم, انا اطرح تساؤلي, لماذا لم تضع العدد العاشر كله؟ هل لانك ناسخ لاصق لا حول لك ولا قوة, ام انك معتوه ام انك كاذب و مزيف حقائق؟

العدد العاشر:
10ملعونٌ مَنْ عَمِلَ عمَلَ الرّبِّ بِفُتورٍ، ومَلعونٌ مَنْ يَمنَعُ سَيفَهُ عَنِ الدَّمِ.

الذي معناه, ان عملنا الان ان نستخدم سيف الرب, سيف الصلاة و الايمان, سيف كلمة الله ضد الشياطين و ذلك لنصيبها في الصميم
و ملعون من يعمل عمل الرب برخاء كالمحارب الذي يمنع سيفه عن الدم. أي هذه الاية موجه لكل خادم في كرمة الرب 
 




> سفر إشعيا [ 13 : 16 ] يقول الرب : (( وتحطم أطفالهم أمام عيونهم وتنهب بيوتهم وتفضح نساؤهم ))


 
من جديد, نص مكرر و احيب عليه اكثر من 3 مرات


نرجع الى نفس المزحة المتمثلة بأقتصاص النصوص... عجبي تقرأ العدد 16 و لا تقرأ الاول...
الاصحاح هذا عبارة عن *رُؤيا على بابلَ رَآها إشَعيا بنُ آموصَ*

و لنقرأ الاصحاح مع بعض


عقاب بابل
*رُؤيا على بابلَ رَآها إشَعيا بنُ آموصَ:* 2إنصِبوا رايةً على جبَلٍ أقرَعَ إرفَعوا الصَّوتَ. أومِئوا إلى العدُوِّ ليدخُلَ أبوابَ مدينةِ العُتاةِ. 3أمَرتُ جنودي الذينَ اَختَرتُهُم، ودَعوتُ جبابِرتي ليومِ غضَبي وأبطالي المُتَشامِخينَ عاليًا 4إسمَعوا الضَّوضاءَ في الجبالِ كصوتِ جمهورٍ كبيرٍ. إسمَعوا ضجيج الحُشودِ، حُشودِ ممالِكِ الأُمَمِ، الرّبُّ القديرُ يستَعرِضُ جندَ القِتالِ. 5أقبَلوا مِنْ أرضٍ بعيدةٍ مِنْ أقاصي آفاقِ السَّماواتِ. هُم أدَواتُ غضَبِ الرّبِّ لتَدميرِ الأرضِ كُلِّها. 6ولْوِلوا، فيومُ الرّبِّقريبٌ. آتٍ بخرابٍ مِنْ عندِ القديرِ 7فتَرتَخي بسَبَبِهِ كُلُّ يَدٍ ويذوبُ قلبُ كُلِّإنسانٍ. 8يَستَولي علَيهِمِ الرُّعبُ، وتأخُذُهُم أوجاعٌ وآلامٌ، فيَتلَوَّونَ كاَمرأةٍ في المَخاضِ. يتَبادَلونَ النَّظَرَ حائِرينَ، ومِثلُ وجهِ اللَّهيبِ وجوهُهُم. 9ها يومُ الرّبِّيجيءُ قاسيًا بسُخطٍ واَتِّقادِ غضَبٍ ليَجعَلَ الأرضَ خرابًا ويُبيدَ الخاطِئينَ مِنها. 10كواكِبُ السَّماءِ ونُجومُها لا تعودُ تُرسِلُ نورَها، والشَّمسُ تُظلِمُ عندَ طُلوعِها والقمرُ لا يُضيءُ بنورِهِ 11أُعاقِبُهُم على شُرورِهِم يقولُ الرّبُّ وعلى ما اَرتكَبوا مِنْ آثامِ، وأُزيلُ كبرياءَ المُتَجبِّرينَ وأحُطُّ تشامُخ الطُّغاةِ. 12أجعَلُ الإنسانَ أندَرَ مِنَ الإبريزِ والبشَرَ مِنْ ذهَبِ أوفيرَ. 13لذلِكَ سأُزَعزِعُ السَّماواتِ وأُزلزِلُ الأرضَ مِنْ مكانِها، في سَخطي أنا الرّبُّ القديرُ وفي يومِ اَتِّقادِ غضَبي. 14فيكونُ الإنسانُ كالغَزالِ الشَّريدِ، وكغنَمِ لا يجمَعُها راعِ. *فيَرجعونَ كُلُّ واحدٍ إلى شعبِهِ **ويَهرُبونَ كُلُّ واحدٍ إلى أرضِهِ. **15إنْ صادفَهُ أحدٌ طعَنَهُ، **وإنْ أمسكَهُ سقَطَ بالسَّيفِ. **16أطفالُهُم يُمَزَّقونَ أمامَ أنظارِهِم**وبيوتُهُم تُنهَبُ وتُغتَصَبُ نِساؤُهُم.* 17ها أنا أُثيرُ علَيهِم بَني ماداي فهؤلاءِ لا يُبالونَ بالفِضَّةِ، ولا هُم يبتَهجونَ بالذَّهَبِ. 18إنَّما قِسيُّهُم تُمزِّقُ الفِتيانَ ولا ترحَمُ ثمرَةَ البَطنِ وعُيونُهُم لا تُشفِقُ على البنينَ. 19فإذا بابِلُ زينَةُ الممالِكِ وفخرُ أمجادِ الكَلدانيِّينَ تصيرُ كسَدومَ وعمورَةَ عِندَما دَمَّرَهُما اللهُ. 20فلا يَسكُنُها أبدًا ساكِنٌ، ولا تُعمَرُ إلى جيلٍ فجيلٍ. وفيها لا يُخيِّمُ أعرابيٌّ ولا ترعَى هُناكَ رُعاةٌ، 21بل تربِضُ وحوشُ القَفرِ ويملأُ البُومُ بُيوتَها. تأوي إليها طُيورُ النَّعامِ وترقُصُ فيها معَزُ الوَحشِ. 22تعوي في أبراجها بناتُ آوى والذِّئابُ في قُصورِها المُترَفَةِ. وقتُ بابِلَ على الأبوابِ، وأيّامُها لا تطولُ». 
و السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه بقوة, هل انت من اهل الذين يقرأون و لا يفهمون؟ بصراحة اشك في ذلك, فأنت انسان عاقل و طريقة كتابتك تدل على نضجك و عمرك, اذ ما الذي حصل؟ هل هي محاولة غير امينة للتلاعب بالنصوص و الايحاء بمعنى اخر؟

فأننا نرى بكل وضوح, كلام الاصحاح عن نبوءة ستحدث لبابل و كيف اطفالهم سيقتلون و نسائهم تغتصب و اموالهم تنهب, فأين كلامك مما يحمله النص من معنى؟


الرد على نفي الرابط
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2663




> سفر هوشع [ 13 : 16 ] يقول الرب : (( تجازى السامرة لأنها تمردت على إلهها . بالسيف يسقطون . تحطم أطفالهم ، والحوامل تشق ))


 

نفس الشئ, نص مكرر و اجيب عليه من قبل على نفس الرابط
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2663



انا بصراحة مللت اني اعلق نفس التعليق مع كل نص بتيجيبوه, قص و طقف...
الاصحاح الثالث عشر يتكلم عن غضب الله على اسرائيل و عن ابلاغه نبوة بما سيحصل, و جعنا نقرأ النص مع بعض:

16تُجَازَى السَّامِرَةُ لأَنَّهَا قَدْ تَمَرَّدَتْ عَلَى إِلَهِهَا. بِـالسَّيْفِ يَسْقُطُونَ. تُحَطَّمُ أَطْفَالُهُمْ وَالْحَوَامِلُ تُشَقُّ. 

الله بيتكلم عن نبوة, بيتكلم عن ما سيحصل للسامرة التي تمردت على الهها, اذ ستسقط بالسيف من قبل شعب او امة, اطفالهم تحطم من قبل شعب او امة, و حواملهم تشق من قبل شعب او امة ايضا...

عزيزي, اذا كنت ضعيفا في اللغة العربية, فأنصحك بتعلمها اولا و من ثم المناقشة ثانيا, الله لم يقل اسقطوهم, الله لم يقل حطموا اطفالهم, و الله لم يقل شقوا بطون الحوامل, الله يخبر النبي عن نبوءة و عن حدث سيحدث و كثيرا ما يقوم به الرب في العهد القديم...


منتظر تعليقاتك على النصوص...

سلام و نعمة


----------



## سامح امام (1 أبريل 2006)

سفر إرمياء 48/10 ............... ((ملعون من يمنع سيفه عن الدم ))
اسمحلي يا اخ صخرتي تفسيرك لهذا النص لا يقنع طفل صغير .
فهل تسمح لي ان اسالك علي اي اساس فسرت النص بهذا المعني ؟

وقد دخلت علي الرابط الذي كتبته انت و قرات تفسيراتك الرهيبه و منها تفسيرك و تبريرك لقتل الذكور من الاطفال بانهم اولاد زني و انهم حين يكبرون سيحاربون اليهود .


----------



## سامح امام (1 أبريل 2006)

سفر إشعيا [ 13 : 16 ] يقول الرب : (( وتحطم أطفالهم أمام عيونهم وتنهب بيوتهم وتفضح نساؤهم )) 

هذا النص يا عزيزي وحي من جهة بابل راه اشعياء , و الوحي كما يعلم الجميع حتي الاطفال يكون موحي به من عند الله و دعني اعدل السؤال , هل يوحي الله الرحيم بوحي مثل هذا ؟


----------



## Michael (1 أبريل 2006)

عاوز تفهمنى انك اقتنعت بكل كلام نيو مان وروك

ودى الى وقفت قدامك


----------



## NEW_MAN (2 أبريل 2006)

*


			
				سامح امام قال:
			
		


			سفر إشعيا [ 13 : 16 ] يقول الرب : (( وتحطم أطفالهم أمام عيونهم وتنهب بيوتهم وتفضح نساؤهم ))
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


			
				سامح امام قال:
			
		

> *هذا النص يا عزيزي وحي من جهة بابل راه اشعياء , و الوحي كما يعلم الجميع حتي الاطفال يكون موحي به من عند الله و دعني اعدل السؤال , هل يوحي الله الرحيم بوحي مثل هذا ؟*




*ما ورد في الوحي الذي رآه اشعياء من جهة بابل جاءت فيه الافعال مبني للمجهول *
*لم تكن امرا من الله لاشعياء لينقله الى الشعب اليهودي لتنفيذه *
*فالشعب اليهودي في ذلك الوقت كان سوف يكون مسبيا الى الشعب البابلي *
*والذي سوف ينفذ ماجاء في النبؤة  عليهم بحسب الوحي الي رآه اشعياء هو شعب وثني آخر  ( مملكة مادي وفارس ) *

*اي ان الله كان يخبر اشعياء ما سوف يحدث حينما يتقاتل الشعبان الوثنيان ، وليس امرا الى الشعب بقتل الاطفال كما تريد ان توهمنا ...*

*ربما يساعدك ان تفهم اذا قرأت النص بالتشكيل  :*

*13وَأُزَلْزِلُ السَّمَاوَاتِ فَتَتَزَعْزَعُ الأَرْضُ فِي مَوْضِعِهَا مِنْ غَضَبِ الرَّبِّ الْقَدِيرِ فِي يَوْمِ احْتِدَامِ سَخَطِهِ. 14وَتُوَلِّي جُيُوشُ بَابِلَ الأَدْبَارَ حَتَّى يَنْهَكَهَا التَّعَبُ، عَائِدِينَ إِلَى أَرْضِهِمْ كَأَنَّهُمْ غَزَالٌ مُطَارَدٌ أَوْ غَنَمٌ لاَ رَاعِيَ لَهَا. 15كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْسَرُ يُطْعَنُ، وَمَنْ يُقْبَضُ عَلَيْهِ يُصْرَعُ بِالسَّيْفِ، 16وَيُمَزَّقُ أَطْفَالُهُمْ عَلَى مَرًْأى مِنْهُمْ، وَتُنْهَبُ بُيُوتُهُمْ، وَتُغْتَصَبُ نِسَاؤُهُمْ**.*

*او اذا قرأته باللغة الانجليزية مثلا *
*16 Their children also shall be dashed to pieces before their eyes; their houses shall be spoiled, and their wives ravished.*


*ملحوظة جانبية *


*الاخ سامح لانه ينقل من مواقع اسلامية بغير دراسة او فهم *
*فانه يقع في اخطاء املائية مثل *

*يكتب ( اشعيا ) والصحيح هي ( اشعياء ) *

*ويكتب ( ارمياء ) والصحيح هو (ارميا ) *

*عزيزي حاول ان تتعلم قبل ان تكتب منتقدا ، فهذا افضل لك ...*
*فيبدو ان اخطائك الاملائية تجعلك تقع في اخطاء قراءة النص بالتشكيل الصحيح ايضا ...*

*مع تحياتي *


----------



## سامح امام (2 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان اولا اسمها اشعياء و ليس اشعيا كما تدعي و ارجع الي الكتاب المقدس علي موقع كنيسه الانبا تكلا و تأكد بنفسك .


: 1 وحي من جهة بابل راه اشعياء بن اموص


----------



## سامح امام (2 أبريل 2006)

: 1 وحي من جهة بابل راه اشعياء بن اموص


----------



## سامح امام (2 أبريل 2006)

: 1 وحي من جهة بابل راه اشعياء بن اموص


----------



## سامح امام (2 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان للاسف لم استطع تحميل الاصحاح كاملا من الموقع
http://st-takla.org/
اتمني ان تقرأ الاصحاح كاملا خاصة تلك الجزئيه 

13: 17 هانذا اهيج عليهم الماديين الذين لا يعتدون بالفضة و لا يسرون بالذهب 

لتعرف ان كل تفسيراتك من وحي الخيال .


----------



## NEW_MAN (2 أبريل 2006)

*


			
				سامح امام قال:
			
		


			عزيزي نيومان اولا اسمها اشعياء و ليس اشعيا كما تدعي و ارجع الي الكتاب المقدس علي موقع كنيسه الانبا تكلا و تأكد بنفسك .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


			
				سامح امام قال:
			
		

> *: 1 وحي من جهة بابل راه اشعياء بن اموص*




*يا اخ سامح *

*انا اعرف ان الاسم الصحيح هو ( اشعياء ) *

*انت من كتب الاسم  ( اشعيا ) راجع مداخلتك رقم 8 *

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=39571&postcount=8*


*اكرر مرة اخرى *

*انت تكتبت ( ارمياء ) والصحيح ( ارميا ) *
*انت تكتب ( اشعيا) والصحيح ( اشعياء ) *

*



			: 17 هانذا اهيج عليهم الماديين الذين لا يعتدون بالفضة و لا يسرون بالذهب 

لتعرف ان كل تفسيراتك من وحي الخيال .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 

*يا عزيزي الفاضل *

*الله هنا يتكلم بوصفه الخالق المهيمن على العالم *
*ولكن بالطبع الكلام نبؤة عن ما سوف يفعله الماديين ( مملكة مادي وفارس ) ضد مملكة بابل ..*

*الشعب المادي مسئول تمام المسئولية عن قراراته وسوف يحاسبه الله على افعاله *

*هناك فرق بين ان يخبر الله بسبق علمه عن الاشياء ، وفرق بين ان يقول الله بارادته *

*ارادة الله لا تتحقق الا اذا اخضع الانسان نفسه تحت مشيئة الله وارادته *
*اما اذا تمرد الانسان فالله يعطيه مطلق الحرية ليفعل ما يشاء *

*هذا هو اساس العدل في الحكم *
*والا فانت تقول ان الله ظالم ، لانه سوف يخلق اناس طيبين يضعهم في الجنة *
*ويخلق ناس اشرار ليضعهم في النار ...*

*اعتقد ان هذا ايمان بعض المسلمين في موضوع ( الانسان مسيّر ام مخيّر ) *

*مع تحياتي *


----------



## سامح امام (3 أبريل 2006)

و لكن يا عزيزي هؤلاء الماديين مسيرين و ليسوا مخيرين .


: 17 هانذا اهيج عليهم الماديين الذين لا يعتدون بالفضة و لا يسرون بالذهب

الرب هو السبب يا عزيزي .


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 أبريل 2006)

سامح امام قال:
			
		

> و لكن يا عزيزي هؤلاء الماديين مسيرين و ليسوا مخيرين .
> 
> 
> : 17 هانذا اهيج عليهم الماديين الذين لا يعتدون بالفضة و لا يسرون بالذهب
> ...


 
الرب يعرف ويسمح بالامر ، ولكنه لا يأمر بالشر ولا الخطية
هل الله مسئول عن خطية آدم وعصيانه بالاكل من الشجرة ، ام ان الله وضع الطريقين امام آدم واعطاه حرية الاختيار ???


----------



## My Rock (6 أبريل 2006)

لا تعقيب بعد كلام الاخ الحبيب نيو مان
اقرأ الاصحاح كاملا لتفهم يا سامح:

عقاب بابل
رُؤيا على بابلَ رَآها إشَعيا بنُ آموصَ: 2إنصِبوا رايةً على جبَلٍ أقرَعَ إرفَعوا الصَّوتَ. أومِئوا إلى العدُوِّ ليدخُلَ أبوابَ مدينةِ العُتاةِ. 3أمَرتُ جنودي الذينَ اَختَرتُهُم، ودَعوتُ جبابِرتي ليومِ غضَبي وأبطالي المُتَشامِخينَ عاليًا 4إسمَعوا الضَّوضاءَ في الجبالِ كصوتِ جمهورٍ كبيرٍ. إسمَعوا ضجيج الحُشودِ، حُشودِ ممالِكِ الأُمَمِ، الرّبُّ القديرُ يستَعرِضُ جندَ القِتالِ. 5أقبَلوا مِنْ أرضٍ بعيدةٍ مِنْ أقاصي آفاقِ السَّماواتِ. هُم أدَواتُ غضَبِ الرّبِّ لتَدميرِ الأرضِ كُلِّها. 6ولْوِلوا، فيومُ الرّبِّ قريبٌ. آتٍ بخرابٍ مِنْ عندِ القديرِ 7فتَرتَخي بسَبَبِهِ كُلُّ يَدٍ ويذوبُ قلبُ كُلِّ إنسانٍ. 8يَستَولي علَيهِمِ الرُّعبُ، وتأخُذُهُم أوجاعٌ وآلامٌ، فيَتلَوَّونَ كاَمرأةٍ في المَخاضِ. يتَبادَلونَ النَّظَرَ حائِرينَ، ومِثلُ وجهِ اللَّهيبِ وجوهُهُم. 9ها يومُ الرّبِّ يجيءُ قاسيًا بسُخطٍ واَتِّقادِ غضَبٍ ليَجعَلَ الأرضَ خرابًا ويُبيدَ الخاطِئينَ مِنها. 10كواكِبُ السَّماءِ ونُجومُها لا تعودُ تُرسِلُ نورَها، والشَّمسُ تُظلِمُ عندَ طُلوعِها والقمرُ لا يُضيءُ بنورِهِ 11أُعاقِبُهُم على شُرورِهِم يقولُ الرّبُّ وعلى ما اَرتكَبوا مِنْ آثامِ، وأُزيلُ كبرياءَ المُتَجبِّرينَ وأحُطُّ تشامُخ الطُّغاةِ. 12أجعَلُ الإنسانَ أندَرَ مِنَ الإبريزِ والبشَرَ مِنْ ذهَبِ أوفيرَ. 13لذلِكَ سأُزَعزِعُ السَّماواتِ وأُزلزِلُ الأرضَ مِنْ مكانِها، في سَخطي أنا الرّبُّ القديرُ وفي يومِ اَتِّقادِ غضَبي. 14فيكونُ الإنسانُ كالغَزالِ الشَّريدِ، وكغنَمِ لا يجمَعُها راعِ. فيَرجعونَ كُلُّ واحدٍ إلى شعبِهِ ويَهرُبونَ كُلُّ واحدٍ إلى أرضِهِ. 15إنْ صادفَهُ أحدٌ طعَنَهُ، وإنْ أمسكَهُ سقَطَ بالسَّيفِ. 16أطفالُهُم يُمَزَّقونَ أمامَ أنظارِهِم وبيوتُهُم تُنهَبُ وتُغتَصَبُ نِساؤُهُم. 17ها أنا أُثيرُ علَيهِم بَني ماداي فهؤلاءِ لا يُبالونَ بالفِضَّةِ، ولا هُم يبتَهجونَ بالذَّهَبِ. 18إنَّما قِسيُّهُم تُمزِّقُ الفِتيانَ ولا ترحَمُ ثمرَةَ البَطنِ وعُيونُهُم لا تُشفِقُ على البنينَ. 19فإذا بابِلُ زينَةُ الممالِكِ وفخرُ أمجادِ الكَلدانيِّينَ تصيرُ كسَدومَ وعمورَةَ عِندَما دَمَّرَهُما اللهُ. 20فلا يَسكُنُها أبدًا ساكِنٌ، ولا تُعمَرُ إلى جيلٍ فجيلٍ. وفيها لا يُخيِّمُ أعرابيٌّ ولا ترعَى هُناكَ رُعاةٌ، 21بل تربِضُ وحوشُ القَفرِ ويملأُ البُومُ بُيوتَها. تأوي إليها طُيورُ النَّعامِ وترقُصُ فيها معَزُ الوَحشِ. 22تعوي في أبراجها بناتُ آوى والذِّئابُ في قُصورِها المُترَفَةِ. وقتُ بابِلَ على الأبوابِ، وأيّامُها لا تطولُ».  
هذا الإصحاح بداءة قسم آخر من نبوءات إشعياء يمتد من ص ​( ١٣ حتي ص ٢٣ ) وموضوعه الويلات علي الأمم التي ضايقت اليهود ، فالله يملك علي الجميع وقد يسمع، بل هم سمعوا ، هؤلاء الأمم هذه النبوات فيقدمون توبة . وأول نبوة في هذا الإصحاح وما يليه (13 : 1  ـ 14 : 23) تتكلم عن بابل . وكتبت هذه النبوة س نة ٧٣٩ أي قبل ١٣٣ سنة من نشأة أو قيام بابل كدولة كبيرة في التاريخ، إذ أن بابل قامت سنة ٦٠٦ ق. م . وخربت سنة ٥٣٨ بل أن هذا الإصحاح يتحدث عن الدولة التي ستخربها وهي مادي. ومعروف أن تحالف مادي وفارس هو الذي أسقطها سنة ٥٣٨ ق .م. ول م تكن مادي سوي أم ة بربرية وقتئذ ، ولم تظهر كدولة إلا بعد النبوة بحوالي ١٠٠ سن ة ونلاحظ أن الله يتكلم عن حمايته لشعبه من أمة لم تقم بعد فالله يحمي أولاد ه من الأعداء الخفيين والظاهر ين، الحاليين والمستقبلي ين،
ممن نعرفهم وممن لا نعرفهم . ولقد تحدث النبي قبل هذا ا لإصحاح عن مجيء السيد المسيح وخلاصه ولكن قبل مجيئه ستقوم بابل ثم تنتهي كدولة . وهذا موضوع هذا الإصحاح وبابل في الكتاب المقدس رمز لمملكة الشيطان فشعب بابل تحدوا الله وتكبروا عليه وعبدوا الأوثان ولكن الله أستخدمهم كأداة تأديب ضد شعبه. وقبل مجيء السيد المسيح ا لثاني ستقوم دولة الدجال (بابل الرمزية ) ليبيدها المسيح بنفخة فمه كما ستباد بابل الأولي قبل مجيء المسيح الأول (هذا الإصحاح والإصحاح التالي ١٤ ). ولأن بابل رمز لمملكة الشر علينا أن نهرب من بابل أي مملكة الشر حتى لا يأتي علينا من ضرباتها.

والا لنرجع للعدد رقم 17 و لنرى معناه:​
*الماديين ​*= هنا نبوة واضحة بالشعب الذي يكسر بابل أي مادي وفارس ولكن اشتهرت الدولة بعد ذلك باسم فارس ولم يكونوا مهتمين بالذهب والفضة بل هم في وحشيتهم حطموا بابل في قسوة، هكذا ستدان بابل في نهآية الأيام .ووجد في كتابة لكورش لجنوده "أنا أعرف أنكم ما جئتم للحرب رغبة في الفضة " إلا أن كورش نفسه كان رقيقًا وإنسانًا مهذبا.

فأتعجب من غفلتك فكيف تغفل عن هذه النبوة التي تحققك و تعلن صحة الكتاب المقدس و الوهية الوحي به, و تعمي بصيرتك بالنص الذي رحت مفسر معناه بحسب شهيتك!

اين الامانة و الصدق في الحوار؟

ربنا ينور العقول!

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## NEW_MAN (6 أبريل 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> فأتعجب من غفلتك فكيف تغفل عن هذه النبوة التي تحققك و تعلن صحة الكتاب المقدس و الوهية الوحي به, و تعمي بصيرتك بالنص الذي رحت مفسر معناه بحسب شهيتك!
> 
> اين الامانة و الصدق في الحوار؟​
> ربنا ينور العقول!​
> ...


 
http://www.al-nour.com/bible/reliance.htm


*ثقتي في التوراة والإنجيل*
الكتاب المقدس صادق في نبواته​*
**بقلم جوش مكدويل
ترجمة القس منيس عبد النور*​ 
 نبوات تحققت عن:  

* - بابل*

* 
كانت مدينة بابل عاصمة المملكة البابلية للعالم في وقتها، ومركزاً للتجارة والثقافة والعلم. وكانت أيضاً موضوع بعض النبوات.
 
إشعياء 13: ـ 783-704 ق.م ـ .
 
19 وَتَصِيرُ بَابِلُ بَهَاءُ الْمَمَالِكِ وَزِينَةُ فَخْرِ الْكِلْدَانِيِّينَ كَتَقْلِيبِ اللّه سَدُومَ وَعَمُورَةَ.
20 لَا تُعْمَرُ إِلَى الْأَبَدِ، وَلَاتُسْكَنُ إِلَى دَوْرٍ فَدَوْرٍ، وَلَا يُخَيِّمُ هُنَاكَ أَعْرَابِيٌّ، وَلَا يُرْبِضُ هُنَاكَ رُعَاةٌ.
21 بَلْ تَرْبُضُ هُنَاكَ وُحُوشُ الْقَفْرِ، وَيَمْلَأُ الْبُومُ بُيُوتَهُمْ، وَتَسْكُنُ هُنَاكَ بَنَاتُ النَّعَامِ، وَتَرْقُصُ هُنَاكَ مَعْزُ الْوَحْشِ.
22 وَتَصِيحُ بَنَاتُ آوَى فِي قُصُورِهِمْ، والذِّئَابُ فِي هَيَاكِلِ التَّنَعُّمِ، وَوَقْتُهَا قَرِيبُ الْمَجِيءِ وَأَيَّامُهَا لَا تَطُولُ .
إشعياء 14: 
23 وَأَجْعَلُهَا مِيرَاثاً لِلْقُنْفُذِ، وَآجَامَ مِيَاهٍ، وَأُكَنِّسُهَا بِمِكْنَسَةِ الْهَلَاكِ، يَقُولُ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ .
أرميا 51: ـ 626 - 586 ق.م ـ .
26 فَلَا يَأْخُذُونَ مِنْكَ حَجَراً لِزَاوِيَةٍ وَلَا حَجَراً لِأُسُسٍ، بَلْ تَكُونُ خَرَاباً إِلَى الْأَبَدِ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ .
43 صَارَتْ مُدُنُهَا خَرَاباً، أَرْضاً نَاشِفَةً وَقَفْراً، أَرْضاً لَا يَسْكُنُ فِيهَا إِنْسَانٌ وَلَا يَعْبُرُ فِيهَا ابْنُ آدَمَ .
 
في هذه النبوات نرى الحقائق التالية: 
1 - تصير بابل خراباً مثل سدوم وعمورة ـ إشعياء 13: 19 ـ .
2 - لا تُسكَن أبداً ـ إرميا 51: 26، إشعياء 13: 20 ـ .
3 - لا يقيم فيها الأعراب خيامهم ـ إشعياء 13: 20 ـ .
4 - لا يرعى هناك رعاة ـ إشعياء 13: 20 ـ .
5 - تسكنها الحيوانات البرية ـ إشعياء 13: 21 ـ .
6 - لا تؤخذ حجارتها لمباني أخرى ـ إرميا 51: 26 ـ .
7 - أرضها لا يعبر فيها إنسان ـ إرميا 51: 43 ـ .
8 - تصبح برك مياه ـ إشعياء 14: 23 ـ .

 
تقول دائرة المعارف البريطانية إنه حتى القرن التاسع عشر كانت كل المعلومات التي عندنا عن بابل وأشور مستقاة من الكتاب المقدس، ومن عدد قليل من كتاب اليونان. ولم تتضح لنا تواريخ بابل وأشور إلا بعد اكتشاف الآثار والكتابات القديمة لهما، وفك رموز الخط المسماري الذي كانوا يكتبون به وقتها ـ 37 ـ .
 
كانت بابل مدينة غنية قبل أن تهزم غريمتها نينوى، مشهورة بتجارتها مع كل دول العالم القديم، بسبب موقعها على مجرى مائي صالح للملاحة، يبعد - في جزء منه - مائة ميل عن البحر الأبيض المتوسط، ويصب في خليج متصل بالمحيط الهندي، وكان يوازيه نهر دجلة، الذي يكاد يضارعه في الأهمية والذي كان يمرّ بربوع أشور الخصيبة يحمل خيراتها إلى بابل. لقد كانت بابل حلقة الوصل التجاري بين الشرق والغرب ـ 56 ـ .
وكانت بابل مشهورة بمبانيها، ولقد أظهرت الحفريات الكثير من النقوش التي تبيّن نشاط نبوخذ نصر العظيم في البناء. وهناك ستة أعمدة منقوشة - هي من بقايا قصور بابل، وموجودة حالياً في لندن - تُظهر تعدد المباني التي أقامها لتجميل بابل ـ 40 ـ ،. وقد بدأ نبوبولاسار، وتبعه إبنه نبوخذ نصر في أواخر القرن السابع وأوائل القرن السادس ق.م ببناء بابل حيث بلغت أوج شهرتها!

 
كان نهر الفرات يقسم المدينة قسمين، وقد بقي أكثر الآثار في الجانب الشرقي من النهر. ولعل هذا يرجع إلى أن النهر يغيّر مجراه، مخلِّفاً وراءه بعض المستنقعات إلى جهة الغرب. وقد أقامت سميراميس جسوراً لكبح جماح النهر، كما أن ملكة أخرى استغلَّت ذلك في عمل بحيرة عظيمة خارج الأسوار. كان الجزء الغربي من المدينة محاطاً بمستنقعات كثيرة تغذّيها مياه نهر الفرات، مما منع وصول الأعداء إليها من هذا الجانب ـ 56 ـ .

وكانت مساحة مدينة بابل 196 ميلاً مربعاً، أي أن كل ضلع من جوانبها 14 ميلاً، ومحيطها 56 ميلاً، محاطة بخندق عرضه عشرة أمتار، وحولها سوران، الخارجي ارتفاعه أكثر من مائة متر ـ ارتفاع ثلاثين طابقاً ـ وعرضه نحو ثلاثين متراً ـ يتسع لثماني مركبات حربية متجاورة ـ وبه مائة بوابة من النحاس، و 250 برج مراقبة، إرتفاع كل منها أكثر من ثلاثين متراً فوق السور.

أما سقوط بابل العظيمة فيصفه كل من هيرودوت وزينوفون بالقول: إن الفرس حاصروها، ولكنهم وجدوا استحالة كسر أسوارها، أو اختراق أبوابها. وعرف القائد الفارسي أن نهر الفرات يجري تحت هذه الأسوار الضخمة باتساع كافٍ لمرور جيش. وكان رجلان من بابل قد هجرا مدينتهما وانضما إلى جيش فارس، فطلب كورش الفارسي من جيشه أن يحفر خنادق كبيرة لتحويل مجرى النهر، وطلب من الخائنَينْ وضع خطط الهجوم من داخل الأسوار. وكان البابليون يضحكون على أعدائهم العاجزين خارج الأسوار، فأقاموا حفلاً لآلهتهم شكراً لانتصارهم على فارس! ـ كما هو مسجل في سفر دانيال أصحاح 8 ـ دون أن يتنبهوا إلى أن كورش الفارسي قد حّوَل مجرى نهر الفرات من تحت أسوار بابل، وأنه يسير في مجرى النهر الجاف ليدخل مدينتهم. ولقد سقطت بابل بغير حرب بفضل الخائنَينْ وسُكْر أهل بابل! إقرأ إشعياء 21: 5، 44: 27، إرميا 51: 36. عن موت بيلشاصر إقرأ إشعياء 14: 18-20، إرميا 51: 57.
ويصف مرل أنجر سقوط بابل الهادئ فيقول: في 13 أكتوبر ـ ت 1 ـ 539 ق.م سقطت بابل في يد كورش الفارسي، ومنذ ذلك الوقت بدأ اضمحلال المدينة، فنهبها زركسيس. وحاول الإسكندر الأكبر إعادة بناء هيكلها العظيم، لكن النفقات الباهظة جعلته يتقاعس. وفي عهد خلفاء الإِسكندر اضمحلت المدينة بسرعة حتى أصبحت صحراء ـ 38 ـ .

والذي حدث أن خلفاء الإسكندر اختلفوا وتصارعوا، وجرت المعارك على أرض بابل ونهبتها الجيوش المتحاربة فأُخربت، وأخيراً صارت من نصيب السلوقيين. وكان إعادة بناء المدينة مكلّفاً جداً حتى قرر السلوقيون بناء مدينة جديدة، دعوها سلوقية، على بعد أربعين ميلاً شمال بابل، على نهر دجلة، فانتقلت المؤسسات والتجارة تباعاً إلى المدينة الجديدة فاضمحلت بابل شيئاً فشيئاً حتى ماتت. وقد زار سترابو بابل في أثناء حكم أغسطس ـ 27 ق.م - 14 م ـ وقال: لقد صارت المدينة العظيمة صحراء . وفي عام 116 زار تراجان بابل في أثناء حملته على البارثيانيين ووجد المدينة ركاماً فوق ركام!

وفي عام 363 م حارب الإمبراطور جوليان الساسانيين حكام فارس، وأخرب أسوار بابل التي كان الساسانيون قد أعادوا بناءها. واليوم، على مسافة 44 ميلاً جنوبي بغداد تجد الحطام المغطاة بالرمال، التي كانت يوماً بابل العظيمة ! ـ 57 ـ .

وقد قال أحد علماء الآثار: شتان ما بين عظمة الحضارة الماضية والخراب الحالي ـ نبوة رقم 1 ـ الذي تجول فيه الحيوانات المتوحّشة من بنات آوى والضباع والذئاب وأحياناً الأسود ـ نبوة 5 ـ ـ 50 ـ . وقارن رجال الحفريات بين أسوار المدن القديمة وأسوار بابل، ففي مدن أخرى يتراوح سُمك الأسوار بين ثلاثة وسبعة أمتار، أما في حالة بابل فسُمك الأسوار بين 17 و 22 متراً! ويبلغ ارتفاع الأتربة التي تغطي حطام الأسوار ما بين مترين وستة أمتار، أما في حالة بابل فهو من 12 إلى 24 متراً! ـ 57 ـ .
أما هيكل مردوخ على الفرات فكان على رجال الحفريات أن يزيحوا ملايين الأقدام المكعبة من الأنقاض قبل الكشف عن جزء منه. وكان نبوخذ نصر قد بناه 500 متراً 600 متراً. ومقابل الهيكل كان الزيجورات برج هيكل مردوخ. ويبلغ طول الهيكل ستة ملاعب كرة قدم، ويبلغ عرضه طول خمسة ملاعب كرة قدم!


لقد أخربت بابل كما أخربت سدوم وعمورة، ولو أن ذلك لم يكن بنفس الطريقة! ـ إشعياء 13: 19 ـ لم تعد هناك خيمة أعرابي ولا مكان رعي. إن موقع بابل صحراء جرداء فيها يصرخ البوم، فتُرجع الذئاب صدى صرخاته! لقد حدث حرفياً أن بنات آوى تصيح في قصورهم، والذئاب تعوي في هياكلهم وينعق البوم في خرائبها! ـ 56 ـ ولعل سبب هَجْر الناس للمدينة كثرة الخرافات بصددها، كما أن نوعية التربة تجعل الزراعة مستحيلة فلا توجد مراع ـ 56 ـ . وقد ذكر ستونر أن سبب عدم إعادة استعمال أحجار بابل في البناء مرة أخرى أنها كانت ضخمة، تكلّف الكثير في نقلها ـ 42 ـ لقد تنبأ إرميا ـ 51: 26 ـ أن أحجار بابل لا تؤخذ، وقد حدث هذا. ولكن الطوب أخذ، وأعيد بناؤه في أماكن أخرى! فيالصدق النبوة!


ولقد تحققت نبوة إرميا ـ 51: 43 ـ أن لا يعبر فيها إنسان. ومع أن السياح يزورون كل المدن القديمة، إلا أن بابل قلما يزورها أحد ـ 42 ـ . وتوضح دائرة المعارف البريطانية كيف أن بابل صارت برك مياه، إذ أن معظم المدينة يقع فعلاً تحت مستوى سطح البحر ـ 37 ـ . إن الأنهار التي أُهملت أغرقت أرضاً كثيرة ـ أنظر إشعياء 21: 1 ـ ـ 56 ـ .

لقد تحققت النبوات الثماني كلها. لاحظ الفرق بين النبوات عن بابل وتلك التي درسناها عن مصر. بابل انتهت، لكن مصر استمرت كدولة، ولكن ليس في عظمتها القديمة ـ 51 ـ تماماً كما ذكرت النبوات!!. ولم تكن بابل مدينة تجارة وحسب، بل مدينة دين أيضاً، كان بها 53 معبداً لآلهة مختلفة، 55 مكاناً لعبادة مردوخ، 300 مكان عبادة لآلهة أخرى أرضية، 600 سماوية، 180 مذبحاً لعشتاروث، 180 للإله نرجل وهدد، 12 مذبحاً لآلهة أخرى. ولقد كانت هناك مراكز عالمية للعبادة في العالم القديم مثل ممفيس وطيبة وبابل ونينوى وأورشليم، ولم يبق مركز من هذه التي دعت لعبادة وثنية، إلا أورشليم التي دعت لعبادة الإله الواحد.

ويقول بيتر ستونر إن احتمالات تحقيق النبوات السبع الأولى هي فرصة واحدة من خمسة بلايين فرصة هي: ـ 1 ـ 1 10 ـ أنها تُخرب ـ ، ـ 2 ـ 1 100 ـ أنها لا تُسكن أبداً ـ ، ـ 3 ـ 1 200 ـ الأعراب لا يقيمون فيها خيامهم ـ ، ـ 4 ـ 1 4 ـ أن الرعاة لا يرعون فيها ـ ، ـ 5 ـ 1 5 ـ تسكنها الوحوش ـ ، ـ 6 ـ 1 100 ـ أحجارها لا تؤخذ لمباني أخرى ـ ، ـ 7 ـ 1 10 ـ أرضها لا يعبر فيها إنسان ـ . وهذا يعني أن هناك فرصة واحدة من خمسة آلاف مليون فرصة، أن هذه النبوات السبع عن بابل تتحقق ـ 42 ـ .


ونسوق هنا ملاحظتين بخصوص النبوات عن نينوى وبابل، أولاهما عن أساليب الدفاع: لم يحدث أن وجدت وسيلة حربية للتغلب على الأسوار الضخمة إلا بعد الحرب العالمية الأولى، بعد اختراع الطائرات والمدفعية الحديثة! ولكن لا توجد أسوار سميكة أو عالية، ولا توجد خنادق عميقة تقدر أن تمنع عقاب الله. لا يستطيع البشر أن يتجاهلوا الله محتمين خلف سواتر مادية أو عقلية.

والملاحظة الثانية هي عن احتمال سقوط مدينتين. لقد كانت هناك نواحي شَبَه بين نينوى وبابل، كما كانت هناك نواحي اختلاف، كأي مدينتين في العالم. فلو سألنا أحداً اليوم: هل تسقط نيويورك أو لوس أنجلوس، لما عرف، أو لقال إنهما لن تسقطا، أو لاختار إحداهما فقط! لكن بابل ونينوى سقطتا، ولم يسكنهما أحد ذلك الوقت!!


بابل نينوى
14 ميل مربع عرض الخندق 50 متراً
خنادق تحيط بها أسوار مزدوجةً إرتفاع برج الحراسة 20 طابقاً
إرتفاع السور 30 طابقاً إرتفاع السور 10 طوابق
وبعرض 30 متراً سمكه يكفي مرور ست سيارات
مائة بوابة نحاسية أو ثلاث مركبات حربية معاً
أرض كافية للزراعة داخل الأسوار
من هذا نرى
نقدم هنا بعض ما كتبه أحد رجال الحفريات لزوجته في أثناء قيامه بحفرياته في قيش، على بعد ثمانية أميال شرقي بابل، يسجّل إنطباعاته الشخصية، قال: هذا المساء قمت بزيارتي المعتادة إلى التلال التي تغطي برج الهيكل القديم.. لا يظهر البرج عالياً عندما أنظر إليه من أسفل، ولكن الحال تغيّر عندما صعدته. إن ارتفاعه أكثر من 150 متراً. ومن أعلاه ترى العين مساحات شاسعة، فيرى الناظر خرائب بابل. ويحيط بالبرج خرائب قيش التي كانت أعظم مدن ما بين النهرين! لقد استحالت شبكة الري الرائعة القديمة إلى حُفر مملوءة بالقاذورات، بعد أن غيّر نهر الفرات مجراه وهجر المكان!
إنها مدينة ميتة! لقد زرت بومبي وأوستيا وبالاتين، لكنها ليست مدناً ميتة، إذ لا نزال نسمع فيها همهمة الحياة، وتتألق الحياة من حوله.. ولكن بابل وقيش قامتا بنصيبهما في خدمة الحضارة، ثم غابتا عن العيون!

هنا موت حقيقي. لا يوجد عمود قائم واحد للدلالة على مهارة الإنسان، لقد سقط كل شيء في التراب. أن برج الهيكل الرائع فقد شكله الأصلي. أين مدارجه السبعة، أين الدرج الذي كانوا يصعدون به قمته، أين التماثيل التي زيَّنته،. ليس هناك إلا تلال التراب! بقايا ملايين طوب البناء، لكنها بلا شكل، وقد قام الزمن والإهمال بتكملة هدم ما بقي!! وتحت قدمي حُفر تسكن فيها بنات آوى والذئاب، التي تهجر جحورها كل ليلة بحثاً عن طعامها. لقد شعرَت الليلة بوجودي، فظلت في أوجارها. ولعلها تتطلع بعين الإستغراب إلى الذي جاء يعكّر سكون المكان. وتتغطَّى التلة بعظام بيضاء هي بقايا طعامهم. لا شيء يعكّر سكون الموت!
الآن ارتفع صوت ذئب، جاوبت عليه الكلاب في القرى القريبة، فانتهى الصمت للحظات خاطفة!!

ولكن سؤالاً يحيرني: لماذا اختفت مثل تلك المدينة الزاهرة، عاصمة الأمبراطورية العظيمة، لماذا اختفت تماماً، هل هي تحقيق لنبوة تقول إن الذئاب ستعوي في هياكلها، هل كان ما عمله الناس في هذا المكان سبب هذا الخراب الذي جاء عليهم، أم هو مصير كل حضارة بشرية أن تنهار عندما تبلغ أوج عظمتها. ولعل ما نعمله نحن الآن من محاولة التنقيب عن أسرار الماضي، هو ما ستفعله أجيال قادمة تنقيباً عن تاريخنا وحضارتنا!! .
*


----------

